# sharp stabbing pain near left ovary? should i be worried?



## hope88

Hi ladies. Im 5w3d and today ive been getting a sharp stabbing pain near my left ovary its only happened 3-4 times and the pain only lasts a few seconds each time. Should i be worried?


----------



## zombiedaisy

Im 6.4 weeks and I had the same thing happen a few times yesturday. It only lasted a few seconds, but it happened on off and throughout the day. I feel pretty good today, havent had anymore of that going on. If I remember correctly, I had the same thing happen with my daughter and it ended up being an ovarian cyst (i get them frequently). If it continues however and your concerned, if call your provider.


----------



## KatM83

Hiya, these are common and normal so i gather, ive had them in my left ovary and at my early scan they found a cyst so it could be that or i think your ovaries work hard to produce the hormones in the first few months :)


----------



## weejenb

I had these too, they felt just like ovulation pains? Had an early scan and showed a small cyst on my left ovary, but it was nothing to be worried about :)


----------



## Mrs Munchkin

Im currently 6+1 and I had exactly the same yesterday - apparently this is completely normal. Good luck x


----------



## KeriEloise

I had this too for about 3 weeks of my pregnancy starting at about 5W... 
The doctors couldnt find anything that was wrong including a scan i had at 7+6 showed no cysts or anything... 
I think mine was constipation pains especially as it was on the left side (Bowles in is your left Bowles Out is your right) 
I thought at first it was ligament stretching as it just felt just like it was stretching ...but it wasnt. haha not much help but hopes its some good to you ! just drink plenty of water xxx


----------



## hope88

Thanks for all the replys ladies i had similair pains once about 3 months ago the day or two after ovulation ( i didnt get pregnant that month) it last all day and was gone the next day. Maybr it is a cyst ive just freaked mysrlf out now reading about women who have operations in pregnancys to remove cysts :-s 

I was also thinkin etopic pregnancy as well so im glad no one said that.


----------



## weejenb

hope88 said:


> Thanks for all the replys ladies i had similair pains once about 3 months ago the day or two after ovulation ( i didnt get pregnant that month) it last all day and was gone the next day. Maybr it is a cyst ive just freaked mysrlf out now reading about women who have operations in pregnancys to remove cysts :-s
> 
> I was also thinkin etopic pregnancy as well so im glad no one said that.

ovarian cysts have to get pretty big before they'll operate to remove them hun, especially during pregnancy - most tend to disappear by themselves :) you might feel a pain when they 'burst' so to speak, so your pain might even have been a cyst disappearing.


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

its probly not likely to be ectopic as everyone else said they have hadit but i had an ectpic pregnancy in febuary and was crying in pain it was in myright side and couldnt move it was that bad and was also losing clots the size of golf balls!! like another girl said if your worried go to the doctors..i doubt its anything to worry about tho hun :) good luck xxx


----------



## HoliPoli

hope88 said:


> Hi ladies. Im 5w3d and today ive been getting a sharp stabbing pain near my left ovary its only happened 3-4 times and the pain only lasts a few seconds each time. Should i be worried?

This is the first sign that clued me in that I was pregnant with my DS 6 years ago. I haven't felt the pain on my left side until this time around. If my test at the DR doesn't come back positive I'll swear I'm dying. I forgot how badly it ached! I too was told no cyst and that it was probably ligament pain.


----------



## babybirdangel

I had pain in and around my left ovary as well and I was very worried, because we did IVF/ICSI. So I let the nurse know and she told me that I was constipated and that was exactly what my problem was. So now I eat a lot of Kale if not my left ovary area will hurt.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I had the exact same on the opposite side around week 4 and 5 of my pregnancy. It was extremely sore, had so sit down but it only lasted a few seconds. I got a scan at 5+5 (it had stopped by then). The scan showed alot of free fluid, they couldnt see where it was coming from but guessed it was a burst cyst...which would make sense as the pain had stopped..Im now almost 9 weeks and havent had it since. xx


----------



## Meilihua

Hi all, I had the exact same pain and an early scan also showed a cyst on my left ovary. The doc said that its usually gone by your dating scan and even if it doesnt go it's not harmful to the baby.


----------



## patooti

I had that too on my right side but it is fading now. It is normal and necessary to have a cyst on the ovary at the location where you ovulated from as it forms the corpus luteum after fertilization and produces hormones that maintain the pregnancy until the placenta takes over that role.


----------



## hope88

Thank you everyone for puttimg my mind at ease the pain has stopped now but i wont be as worried again now if it does come back.


----------



## Angel17

Hi, Just to say I had the same thing last night lasted seconds wasnt painful as such right said felt like it was coming from my tube and it just worried me and it went a bit down my thigh. I went to early pregnancy this morning spoke to a lovely nurse about ectopic too and if it got worse but couldn't organise a scan anyway and wth ectopic you would know it. she said unless i was refered by GP i could get an early so spoke to GP felt my tummy said I was too early for scan and see jow things go? shouldn't have bothered going and that you might get all sorts of pains and stuff only if severe and bleeding to go to A AND E. H

However, I want to check all the time because I don't want to wait until I AM IN SEVERE PAIN! lol But I think my worries are like this because in my last miscarriage my numbers were going up but not doubling and I was bleeding so they kept saying possible ectopic and that worried as me because i didn't know too much about ectopic until google came along. Yes these next weeks are scary. :hugs:


----------



## zombiedaisy

Quick question, is it possible to ovulate from both ovaries the month you get pregnant and end up with cysts on both sides? The past few days it was all on my left side and im pretty sure it was a cyst, but now, its in my right side... feels the same way.


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

zombiedaisy said:


> Quick question, is it possible to ovulate from both ovaries the month you get pregnant and end up with cysts on both sides? The past few days it was all on my left side and im pretty sure it was a cyst, but now, its in my right side... feels the same way.

i dont know about the systs hun but if you ovulate from both overies then you get unidentical TWINS!! i'm an unidentical twin :) (identical twins are from the same egg) xxx


----------



## zombiedaisy

ah, dont say that, cause we only want one more. No one in the cards were we thinking two babies LOL... 

But I def. think the cyst on the left burst and I have one on the right now.


----------

